
Browser autofill used to steal personal details in new phishing attack - warp
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jan/10/browser-autofill-used-to-steal-personal-details-in-new-phising-attack-chrome-safari
======
nom
this was already discussed last week [0]

0:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13329525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13329525)

